# Healing after egg collection....



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi
I had EC yesterday. Got 15 eggs and 10 fertilised.  
I wouldn't say I'm in pain but more a reasonable level of discomfort. 
Let's just say I'm sitting here wondering how on earth anyone has a day two transfer. How I feel now there is no way I could face a day two transfer. Luckily for me they are anticipating day 5 or 3 at worst. 
So my question is.... How long after EC did you feel "healed" as such. 
My insides still feel very tender, sore and bloated. 
X


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Hun

I had my fourth EC yesterday and I've always had 2 day transfers. 
I personally find EC's horrific! I'm awake throughout mine and have to have the top dose painkillers coz I'm a wuss! 

Yesterday I had 18 eggs removed and to be honest I feel the best I have out of all four goes. 

My worst was my second cycle...I was still really really sore a week later! 

All my others have eased each day and I'm normally fine after a few days 

Try not to worry Hun...your insides have taken a battering and just need to heal 

Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Eeek I am hopefully having my first ever EC on Monday all being well. Am really worried how long I am going to feel rough for as difficult to judge how much time to take off work. I am a childminder so obviously lots of lifting etc throughout the day and literally never get a chance to sit down. Thinking of taking 2 to 3 days off after the EC. Is this too much time does anyone think? I don't get paid when I don't work so don't want to take unnecessary time off!  

x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Amylou, everyone is different. For me I have never had a bad experience, have had it done under sedation and general anaesthetic, each time after a few hours rest I am good as new! I would suggest you have someone to take you home and look after you for the day but I have always been fine for work the next day. But as I said everyone is different. Best of luck x


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Amy, 

My advice? 
Take the week. Mon-fri. 
I've had four EC and they are pretty sore. 
I've never taken less than a week from EC. 
Everyone is different but Ivf is hard enough without being poorly needlessly also you need to be happy with your decision later on down the line...what if's are a terrible thing. 

Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gosh, two totally different stories! Yes I guess that goes to prove everyone is different and is affected differently by their treatment.  So far the IVF journey has been relatively ok but I haven't done the hard bit yet 

Will give it a bit more thought. Thanks so much for your advice ladies xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. 
I'm due a call tomorrow to decide whether day 3 or day 5 transfer. I'm   It's day 5 as I'm still feeling tender inside. 

As I have had surgery to remove my tubes I know it's not as bad as that. So if I was to say on a scale of 1-10 tube surgery was about a 9 for discomfort. 
Egg collection yesterday was about an 8 and today is about 6/7. So I know it's healing but I'm still not sure if I should still be his tender 48 hours later? 

I assume it makes a difference how many eggs you gets? I was told 15 was a reasonable number and more importantly they were almost all from my left side hence why perhaps it's taking a bit longer as one side is worse maybe and not an even spread??

Any thoughts of advice welcomed!
Xxx


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Mrsball

I don't think number makes a difference. I had 18 on Monday and it was my easiest one. 
My worst they only got 7 as my ovary was high up. On that cycle I was still super sore 5 days after. 
I think it just depends how much rummaging about they do. Like I said on Monday I got 18 but they were relatively  easy to reach.
I'm pleased each day your feeling better. 

Xx


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

I think that number and ovary position both play a part. As you know I was fine the day of ec but the day after was a bit achey!  But that was it.  ET is a doddle, no pain at all!

Rest up!  Hope you feel better soon.  Take something like ibuprofen as that will help with inflammation.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone, Just reading your ec stories, This is my biggest worry after a super painful hsg. 
I have not been given an exact date... they said around the 30th April. I have almost 2 weeks off as of this Friday. I would rather just be off of work for it all as I stand up all day.
Just done my first cetrocide x


----------



## mrssully (May 2, 2013)

Hi,
I had EC monday collecting 8 eggs, 6 fertilised. Going for 5 day transfer Saturday. I am still quite sore and bloated but it is getting better.I suppose our ovaries don't like being poked and prodded.

Happy healing everyone!!

Mrssully


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

I had my egg collection on Wednesday & still sore today   
I did have 21 eggs collected from 34 follicles.  I'm hoping to be more comfortable come ET on Monday x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrs Sully, Hi I also had Ec on Monday, I only made it to a 3 day transfer so went back on Thursday. Are you having one or more put iN? What have they said about your embryos? x

Hi Gembro, That lots of eggs, How are they doing? x


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi perla.  16 fertilised go in on monday for ET.  Just hope this pain from EC eases xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi gembo, how are you doing? Did you find et ok? Are you still in pain? How many did you have transfered and how many days after ec.
We had one transferred it was a 7 cell with a few fragments. 
Still in pain but just hoping it's worth it and we get


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok so the umbrella one was not meant to be in there! Am going away in 4 weeks though so sod it!! X


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha.

ET went fine was expecting ultrasound to be involved but they did it without.  We had a 5 day blastocyst transferred.

I'm still having a bit of pain from the collection but it has eased a lot.

 

Xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi gem. Ah welldone you are done with all of that now.
Do you have any drugs to take or progesterone gel? 
Think they use ultra sounds a lot I had it but think they can see what they are doing anyway xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have progesterone pesseries that I have to administer twice a day x


----------

